
WeChat ban would be a devastating blow to Chinese families in the US - robgibbons
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/07/trump-banning-wechat-would-be-devastating-blow-to-some-chinese-families.html
======
strangattractor
And how did they survive before WeChat? "Devastating" seems rather hyperbolic.
There are multiple alternatives too WeChat. Maybe "inconvenienced" would be a
better term.

~~~
huahaiy
People survived fine without automobile. Taking away their automobiles is
“devastating” seems rather hyperbolic. There are multiple alternatives to
automobiles, such as bicycles. “Inconvenience” would be a better term.

------
tellarin
Not only to Chinese families in the US, but to anyone internationally with
personal connections in China.

Everything revolves around WeChat, from social chats to interacting with
interest groups/hobbyists, shops, banks/money transfers of different sizes...

Not to mention foreigners that are long-term residents in China, like myself.

